# New Unit To Load Up



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

Just brought home our new 2012 Layton Joey 253 which replaced our 2012 Grey Wolf 17BH that was damaged by hail. Mostly cosmetic, but brand new and dealer offered me a good deal to trade. Was going to order a Grey Wolf 25RL until we walked inside this one. a whole lot more trailer than the Grey Wolf. They're nice, just not as nice as the Layton. And it's got a slide out for the dinette and sofa. Love the floor plan. Ducted a/c, floor heat, heated tanks, 2 gray tanks and a 25" LCD flat screen. Holy cow, a 25". Anyway, this Sunday is reloading day. Good thing it has plenty of storage. :thumbup1:


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Sound like you got a good deal. Have fun and good luck with her.


----------

